# Logo critique, please.



## scotthamillphoto (Jan 1, 2014)

What does everyone think about this logo I created for my future portrait photography business?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2014)

Graphically I like it (aside from your use of lower-case letters to begin your name), but the three figures which I take it are meant to represent a family look to me for all the world like George Jetson's desk.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with John. The graphic does absolutely nothing for me...


----------



## Propsguy (Jan 2, 2014)

I would try all caps for your name to clean up the lines... and perhaps just one figure in the graphic, but try all caps first and see if that declutters the image


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2014)

I recommend losing the graphic as being to busy, has to large a scale, and is stealing attention from your name which is what you are actually selling if you do retail photography. 

Plus to me, the graphic doesn't make a good representation of a photograph with it's round white background.

I recommend having a professional graphic artist design your logo. Spend $500 to make $50,000.


----------



## scotthamillphoto (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!  I was unsure about the graphic logo, too.  I will most likely stick with text only.


----------

